# Clomid on TRT



## Mythos (Sep 20, 2022)

A friend of mine is on first month of trt and they have him on 200mg/wk, low dose anastrazole AND *clomid* for some reason.. Is this a thing? I don't have any experience with TRT docs myself.

Guy says he kinda feels like shit and from my experience clomid will do that. (In fact I won't use it anymore due to vision issues, generally feeling like shit and history of CRAO in my family.) Not sure on his clomid dose.. Just seems weird to me that they'd give it to him at all to run with trt. Initial bw had dude's test in the 230s, ran some random sarms right before this initial bw. Tia


----------



## TODAY (Sep 20, 2022)

Does he have gyno or a history thereof?


----------



## shackleford (Sep 20, 2022)

In my experience, clinics do cookie cutter protocols. Has your friend verified that he does in fact need the ai?


----------



## Mythos (Sep 20, 2022)

@TODAY Nah he may have asked them about it though.. From what he told me I'm thinking it's just fat there like it almost always is. He never used any PEDs before this year either.


----------



## Mythos (Sep 20, 2022)

shackleford said:


> In my experience, clinics do cookie cutter protocols. Has your friend verified that he does in fact need the ai?


Yeah I cautioned him on that too because I've crashed mine before and I barely run any myself even on 750 wk test cycle, mostly due to I run hcg. 

His bloods just came back estradiol in the 130s but he didn't take the anastrazole for a week before the bloods 😖 they have him on 0.25 a week I guess so I figure he won't crash on that. Honestly his doc seems good except for the clomid which I can't figure out.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 20, 2022)

Mythos said:


> Yeah I cautioned him on that too because I've crashed mine before and I barely run any myself even on 750 wk test cycle, mostly due to I run hcg.
> 
> His bloods just came back estradiol in the 130s but he didn't take the anastrazole for a week before the bloods 😖 they have him on 0.25 a week I guess so I figure he won't crash on that. Honestly his doc seems good except for the clomid which I can't figure out.


My guess is maybe a substitute for hcg? Seeing how our wonderful gov is screwing around with hcg now. I think it was hard to get for a while and might still be. Its not something I would do, but maybe the doc is using it to try to maintain some lh and fsh? I question the efficacy of that approach.


----------



## Mythos (Sep 20, 2022)

shackleford said:


> My guess is maybe a substitute for hcg? Seeing how our wonderful gov is screwing around with hcg now. I think it was hard to get for a while and might still be. Its not something I would do, but maybe the doc is using it to try to maintain some lh and fsh? I question the efficacy of that approach.


Yea that must be what it is. This seems really not worth it to me but then I had more problems with clomid than most do so I'm biased. I mean it seems like he's committed to staying on TRT I can't imagine why he'd want to bother with it. I wouldn't want to even run hcg much less clomid if I were on TRT unless maybe I wanted to knock somebody up.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Sep 20, 2022)

The add clomid, because you can charge for clomid. 
Is fertility an issue? If not, NO need.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 20, 2022)

Mythos said:


> Yea that must be what it is. This seems really not worth it to me but then I had more problems with clomid than most do so I'm biased. I mean it seems like he's committed to staying on TRT I can't imagine why he'd want to bother with it. I wouldn't want to even run hcg much less clomid if I were on TRT unless maybe I wanted to knock somebody up.


i usually use hcg with my trt. I wouldn't use clomid though.

I've read something about how trt can affect other hormones, and hcg is supposed to correct that. I think it was an article by Crisler. If I can find it, I'll put a link here. That was the only place I've seen it discussed though, so I'm skeptical. The article also mentioned using dhea and pregnenolone instead of hcg. Stuff I'm not really familiar with. Maybe if someone else smarter than me sees this, they can chime in.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 20, 2022)

OldeBull1 said:


> The add clomid, because you can charge for clomid.
> Is fertility an issue? If not, NO need.


You're right. Clinics are really just legal drug dealers. Don't get me wrong, its easy availability allowed me to test and treat my low test levels. But they really didnt give a shit about me and thats why I decided to part ways with the clinic.

I've learned more here than from any clinic. And I trust the info, because we arent biased, we're guys looking out for our own health.


----------



## Mythos (Sep 20, 2022)

shackleford said:


> i usually use hcg with my trt. I wouldn't use clomid though.
> 
> I've read something about how trt can affect other hormones, and hcg is supposed to correct that. I think it was an article by Crisler. If I can find it, I'll put a link here. That was the only place I've seen it discussed though, so I'm skeptical. The article also mentioned using dhea and pregnenolone instead of hcg. Stuff I'm not really familiar with. Maybe if someone else smarter than me sees this, they can chime in.


I guess always thought running hcg long term created a negative feedback loop or made it ineffective? It's been a while since I looked into that so I don't remember too well.


----------



## Mythos (Sep 20, 2022)

OldeBull1 said:


> The add clomid, because you can charge for clomid.
> Is fertility an issue? If not, NO need.


Yep that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 20, 2022)

I did a quick search but couldn't find the article I read. I did however find a great post on tid from 10 years ago. Burried in the first post is some discussion realted to what we are talking about. When I have more time, I'n going to read it more thoroughly.

edit. forgot link





						Dr. Crisler's HRT Protocol
					

For those that are not aware, Dr. Crisler is one of the leaders in cutting edge TRT treatment. I'm copying/pasting two articles from his website, the main TRT doc and an update to that doc on the way HCG should be administered.  If you are on any kind of HRT/TRT, this is a must read.    TRT: A...



					www.theironden.com


----------



## shackleford (Sep 20, 2022)

Mythos said:


> I guess always thought running hcg long term created a negative feedback loop or made it ineffective? It's been a while since I looked into that so I don't remember too well.


Maybe desensitization of lh receptors? I've heard of that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 20, 2022)

It’s a old school way of taking clo instead of hcg


----------



## Mythos (Sep 20, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Maybe desensitization of lh receptors? I've heard of that.


That sounds right.. I still run it 16 weeks max as I still PCT. Although I'm 40 now I should probably just trt already myself.


----------



## Mythos (Sep 20, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Does he have gyno or a history thereof?


Aright so he says he had some nip pain on high dose opiod withdrawal meds and told them about it. Nothing recent tho . 
Personally I would just keep nolva around if symptoms cropped up but I know docs probably can't prescribe things that way.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 21, 2022)

Years ago I went to men's health center associated with a very reputable hospital and the labs said my test was low. The Dr. prescribed Clomid as opposed to test because he felt that, at least in the nerm, it would stimulate my testicals to generate test. That actually worked, for a while. My thinking is along the lines of what others have said, that it's there to do what HCG would do.


----------



## LilxNicky (Sep 21, 2022)

shackleford said:


> My guess is maybe a substitute for hcg? Seeing how our wonderful gov is screwing around with hcg now. I think it was hard to get for a while and might still be. Its not something I would do, but maybe the doc is using it to try to maintain some lh and fsh? I question the efficacy of that approach.


I originally asked for Hcg and they gave me Clomid. My Lh and Fsh is low @ 0.3. With the last labs…


----------



## shackleford (Sep 21, 2022)

LilxNicky said:


> I originally asked for Hcg and they gave me Clomid. My Lh and Fsh is low @ 0.3. With the last labs…


Did they deny you hcg because it is unavailable?


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 21, 2022)

Is your friend afraid to do it himself, underground way?

Maybe you can help him out in that manner, save him money and get him feeling great.


----------



## Mythos (Sep 21, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Is your friend afraid to do it himself, underground way?
> 
> Maybe you can help him out in that manner, save him money and get him feeling great.


Not a bad idea at all imo, I think this world is just all new to him so wants to do the Dr. route.


----------



## LilxNicky (Sep 21, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Did they deny you hcg because it is unavailable?


They never mentioned availability just prescribed clomid…


----------



## shackleford (Sep 21, 2022)

Mythos said:


> Not a bad idea at all imo, I think this world is just all new to him so wants to do the Dr. route.


thats how i got started.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 6, 2022)

They don't prescribe hcg any more insurance doesn't want to pay for it too much$$


----------



## GreatGunz (Nov 7, 2022)

I’m on trt and now clomid.
1 tab Sunday 1 tab Monday 
Worx ok I don’t feel anything from it.( sick)


----------



## buck (Nov 8, 2022)

With the eye problems that can come with clomid i choose to not use i.


----------

